# Power line



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone hooked up a powerline to their hopper? How well does it work?


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

bigdog9586 said:


> Has anyone hooked up a powerline to their hopper? How well does it work?


I have a powerline hooked to my hopper and my blu-ray. Seems to work just fine. I have not used it a lot but when I did, it worked.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

hasbeen29650 said:


> I have a powerline hooked to my hopper and my blu-ray. Seems to work just fine. I have not used it a lot but when I did, it worked.


What did you use to connect to your Blu-ray?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

bigdog9586 said:


> Has anyone hooked up a powerline to their hopper? How well does it work?


The Hopper does not have HomePlug technology built in. You would need a pair of adapters to send and receive in order to supply the Hopper with an internet connection using HomePlug. If you have any additional questions please let me know.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

[email protected] Network said:


> The Hopper does not have HomePlug technology built in. You would need a pair of adapters to send and receive in order to supply the Hopper with an internet connection using HomePlug. If you have any additional questions please let me know.


So then we can use the newer 500MBps to 1GBps adapters and not be saddled to the DISH 85MBps Sling units.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ray, what do you mean? I hooked up my netgear powerline yesterday and it seems to work. I can download on demand, and my sling works.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

bigdog9586 said:


> Ray, what do you mean? I hooked up my netgear powerline yesterday and it seems to work. I can download on demand, and my sling works.


Hmmmm?!


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

FarmerBob said:


> What did you use to connect to your Blu-ray?


The powerline adpater I use has 4 ethernet plugs out of it so one goes to the Hopper, one to the blue ray, one to my Wii and one to the smart TV. They are all happy. Just looks like a wired ethernet connection to them.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

hasbeen29650 said:


> The powerline adpater I use has 4 ethernet plugs out of it so one goes to the Hopper, one to the blue ray, one to my Wii and one to the smart TV. They are all happy. Just looks like a wired ethernet connection to them.


I've never seen one like that. Can you post a website?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Just google "powerline Ethernet".


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

hasbeen29650 said:


> The powerline adpater I use has 4 ethernet plugs out of it so one goes to the Hopper, one to the blue ray, one to my Wii and one to the smart TV. They are all happy. Just looks like a wired ethernet connection to them.


Yeah, one of the upper end models. I almost got one that supported 600MBps or something like that, but have a 722 that is connected directly for now. So if it's true that the Hopper does not have the Sling 85MBps PowerLine capability that is limited to 85MBps, that means I can just dump it all and go much better. I have a 16 port 10/100/1000 switch in the rack but the 4 ports on selected adapters is attractive for a couple of other installs. Thanks for the details it is greatly appreciated.
-fb


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

bigdog9586 said:


> Ray, what do you mean? I hooked up my netgear powerline yesterday and it seems to work. I can download on demand, and my sling works.


The ViP series of receivers have PowerLine technology built in. So you only need an adapter such as the SlingLink™Turbo connected to the modem/electrical outlet and the receiver does the rest. The Hopper does not have this technology built in, you you need two adapters. One at the modem, and one at the receiver.

The Netgear PowerLine adapter that you have connects four devices using Ethernet. That part would be considered the receiving unit, the one at the modem is the sending unit.

Here is a link with a diagram as to what I was referring to with the ViP equipment. I just wanted to clarify that the Hopper does not work the same as the ViP equipment when using PowerLine connectivity.

http://www.mydish.com/support/internet-devices-powerline-connector


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

[email protected] Network said:


> The ViP series of receivers have PowerLine technology built in. So you only need an adapter such as the SlingLink™Turbo connected to the modem/electrical outlet and the receiver does the rest. The Hopper does not have this technology built in, you you need two adapters. One at the modem, and one at the receiver.
> 
> The Netgear PowerLine adapter that you have connects four devices using Ethernet. That part would be considered the receiving unit, the one at the modem is the sending unit.
> 
> ...


What would came to two points: h2k is XiP813 and it's required external PowerLine box.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

[email protected] Network said:


> http://www.mydish.com/support/internet-devices-powerline-connector


Now how would this work if you already had the "simple" Sling unit that was acquired with a 722k? I have an install that needs a receiver at a Blu-ray player sitting next to a 722k and since the Sling is already up and running is there a way to piggyback on to that? The signal at the outlet is good since the 722k reports all is well.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

FarmerBob said:


> Now how would this work if you already had the "simple" Sling unit that was acquired with a 722k? I have an install that needs a receiver at a Blu-ray player sitting next to a 722k and since the Sling is already up and running is there a way to piggyback on to that? The signal at the outlet is good since the 722k reports all is well.


You wouldn't be able to feed the Blu-ray player using the receiver. You would need to purchase a separate Powerline adapter that you could use for the Blu-ray player.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

[email protected] Network said:


> You wouldn't be able to feed the Blu-ray player using the receiver. You would need to purchase a separate Powerline adapter that you could use for the Blu-ray player.


Yes. I know that. Sorry for not being clearer. What I was looking for will anything DISH offers work in this with the Sling that is aleady installed as I mentioned?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, adding a Slinglink plugged into that outlet will work as a receiver to feed your Blu-Ray.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

gtal98 said:


> Yes, adding a Slinglink plugged into that outlet will work as a receiver to feed your Blu-Ray.


So the Sling Adapters are "generally" two-way units? What about the Sling Turbo? It seems to be the only Sling adapter available now. Can I use an older Sling adapter as a reciever with a Sling Turbo as the transmitter? My goal is to have the VIPs get the Internet as they are now with an adapter for a Blu-ray.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

All the home network devices [like old fashion bridges] are two-way units. It's a nature of such boxes.
[I'm not counting professional managing equipment.]


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

P Smith said:


> All the home network devices [like old fashion bridges] are two-way units. It's a nature of such boxes.
> [I'm not counting professional managing equipment.]


I know that is the way when you use certain model name brand OEM units. Just wanted to make sure that when sticking with DISH, that they work that way. So on the page linked above it takes you to the newer Sling Turbo and implies that you get, probably that you need, 2 units for $30? Or is it $30 a piece? I'd only need one if it'll work with the original Sling Adapter. Or if the two, if it comes as two, can replace the older Sling unit entirely. One transmitter, one receiver for the BDP. Or if just one use it as the transmitter and the old Sling as the receiver at the BDP while it supplies the two VIPs with Internet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You should have a couple weeks to return these if will nor work as you expect.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

My setup is with these two items.

The 4 port sits at my first Hopper, it has 4 ports.

1- Hopper
2- PS3
3- XBox 360
4 Smart Television

The other two powerline adapters are plugged into second Hopper and One Joey.

http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Meg...1&keywords=powerline+adapter+4+port+actiontec

http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Meg...1344282283&sr=8-13&keywords=powerline+adapter


----------

